# Song of the Long March



## Sharogy (Dec 5, 2013)

Genre: Action / Adventure / Drama / Gender Bender / Historical / Seinen / Tragedy

Mangaupdates

*Extract of the review written by Inzaratha from MyanimeList*

If you are searching for your next favorite try Song of the Long March, it is an intelligent tale of revenge and survival after a political coup set in historical China.

Song of the Long March ( aka Chouka kou) is Not your average manga or rather manhua.

Li Change is the daughter of the emperor and is raised in a way to cultivate her intelligence rather than her beauty. When her family is assassinated in a political coup by another family member, she escapes and disappears while allowing her death to be faked so that she can plan revenge. This is a gender bender and she lives as a boy. This is the story of Change's journey.

The art is first rate. The female mc is very smart and strong but she is real and not superhuman, she sometimes fails. That also leads to another great thing about this story, a great plot with a story that you really are excited to read the next chapter, a plot done with realism where you don't know exactly what will happen next. The characters do not fall into stereotypes of either reverse harems or buxom chicks, they have good and bad sides to them and personalities. There are no purely evil or good characters in this but multifaceted human beings. 


READ AT Mangaupdates

Historical background



    Key characters:

    Imperial Courts -







    Rest -
    Not sure on historical accuracy.

    MC seems to be a historical character, however none of her deeds was ever recorded other than the name.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 5, 2013)

This is a great series, so by all means check it out. 

It is the progression of the main character from a smart, strong but also hot-tempered girl to a wiser woman. She can fail, she can get sick, she can be betrayed, and throughout it all she learns and grows from her experiences.

The prologue by the way is weird as heck and rather misleading, so don't let it put you off.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 6, 2013)

Glad there's a thread for this.  I love this serie, the art is amazing


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 6, 2013)

New chapter out 

Ulquiorra was surprised and commented on that Ichigo was actually able to cut through Yammy's steel skin (his hierro)


----------



## Mizura (Dec 6, 2013)

Whoooa, awesome! Thanks! 

Interesting chapter as always.  Interesting, so her sickness was actually caused by the fact that she pushed herself too much. That actually makes a lot of sense, and since things seem to be moving on all ends, it will be interesting to see which path she takes.


----------



## Sharogy (Dec 16, 2013)

chapter 29 part I up
AGK Zero 2


----------



## Canuckgirl (Dec 16, 2013)

Love this story.  I am not a big shipping person, but I see our girl with Sun, so much.  They would look good together


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 16, 2013)

Can someone explaim why it jumps 27 chapters?


----------



## Mizura (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks for another great chapter! 

These characters are amazing, even for the little things. xD And nice to hear about Chang Ge's martial arts skills again, she hasn't been using them for a long while because of her sickness.


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 1, 2014)

Chapter 29 part 2 out
Angel Densetsu


----------



## Mizura (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank you so much! 

I feel sorry for Chang Ge. xD That guy is making her learn martial arts stances even though she's sick. I wonder if she'll be alright... she has a lot of possible paths in front of her, I wonder which one she'll take.

How did the investigators find her already? D':


----------



## Stannis (Jan 5, 2014)

is it monthly?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 5, 2014)

Caught up, good stuff.


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 5, 2014)

yeh this is monthly, rather, a PART of the chapter every 2 weeks, most of the recent chapters has been 2 parts (+- 25 pages).

but there had been chapters in the past with multiple parts.

it comes out on 14th and 28th of every month


----------



## Morglay (Jan 19, 2014)

Much manliness. Very emotional.


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 19, 2014)

some TV commercial of song of the long march ^o^


----------



## Mizura (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks!  That commercial is... pretty bad actually.  I guess they couldn't find someone who could do good AMVs. >_>;; The song was nice though, and now I'd really like to see an anime made out of this.


----------



## Sharogy (Jan 31, 2014)

new chapter out o/

translated


----------



## Morgan (Jan 31, 2014)

The events in this manga concerning MC are becoming too convenient for my liking


----------



## Mizura (Jan 31, 2014)

Too convenient? Two of the people most important to her are dead, she's sick and risks dying young, and now she can't master a single stance.  Hah, I expected the author to have her master all of those with no problems, so I didn't expect this. Props to the author for not making it that easy for her.

Thanks Egscans for another great chapter!  I don't understand how this series manages to pack so much story into each chapter.


----------



## Sharogy (Feb 1, 2014)

yeh, arguably lord gong sun's death affected her most, but mini was someone she really cared about.


----------



## Stannis (Feb 1, 2014)

gong sun was such a great man in life, and a great man at death 
why can't all rulers be more like him  



Sharogy said:


> some TV commercial of song of the long march ^o^



not bad. is there something like that for fsj  



Morgan said:


> The events in this manga concerning MC are becoming too convenient for my liking



wrong manga dude


----------



## Morgan (Feb 1, 2014)

What's the point of having a master swordsman in the manga, to then give her a scroll of sword stances to master, if it won't prove beneficial in improving her combat skills in the long run? There's a plot purpose to be achieved with this development and I doubt it was just to have her established as incapable of performing decent swordplay. 
You can't say that being found in a ditch and taken to the Liu Yun Temple where the famed benevolent "King Of Medicines" Master Sun comes and goes and whose bodyguard who happened to thwart her assassination isn't convenient.


----------



## Sharogy (Feb 1, 2014)

it is fate ^o^

on another note, i dont think chancellor Du would bother trying to assasinate her at this point. he knew about her existance since the beginning.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, it is fate you could say (there's even a royal fortune teller in this series lol), but just because it's fate, it doesn't mean she's having an easy time. ^o^ She still needs to work hard to grasp the opportunities presented to her. She isn't handed these on a golden platter.

She made her way to lord Gong Sun mostly through her own efforts, but fate took away his life. She caught Ashina Sun's interest because of her strategies, but she still got treated like a dog before she proved herself. Fate brought her Mimi then took Mimi away without her being able to do a thing. She caught the eyes of a master swordsman because of her skills, but even so, mastering the stances will require a lot of effort from her.

Basically, every series has unlikely chance encounters and timing for the sake of story progress, but Song of the Long March achieves an interesting balance in opportunities, trials and failures I think.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 2, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Both deaths were super sad.  None of that cheap crap you find in Shounen manga.
> 
> Ch.112
> Ch.112
> ...



Funny, as a character states immediately after she finishes that this is exactly what she is doing.


----------



## Mizura (Feb 2, 2014)

Um, what sort of idealistic bullshit did Li Changge state?


----------



## Mizura (Feb 25, 2014)

Thank you!  

That last quote was so awww.  What a sense of powerlessness. I hope from here she can think of what she truly wants.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you! *sigh* The dialogue in this chapter was so beautiful, and the art as well! 

I wonder how she plans to accomplish her goals?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 10, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Um, what sort of idealistic bullshit did Li Changge state?



 She is attempting to idealize her newly found pacifism, which stemmed from a fear of loss. Naming her fear of failure the "Path of inactivity". 

Then boom:   She is called out on chatting shit immediately.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 10, 2014)

Oh. You consider that to be justifying pacifism? 
I saw it as "I should have just done nothing, then I wouldn't have messed up so much.  " 
It sounds defeatist rather than idealistic to me.


----------



## Sharogy (Mar 23, 2014)

Chapter 32 part I
RAW Ch.7-8


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 17, 2014)

*Chang ge xing - Song of the long march*




> Chang An in the Tang Dynasty of China (618-907): The demon star is passing through the sky, calamity is about to befall the Tang Dynasty - because of a woman.
> 
> Skilled in martial arts and war tactics, Princess Li Cheng Ge sets out to avenge her family and take back the throne.


Does anyone around here follow it?
It's a precious little manhua, with ton of potential! 
The protagonist is a kickass female but more often than not her main weapon is her intellect. Even more unique is that she still manages to retain some empathy and not being a complete bitch, while still plotting revenge. 
The plot is getting better and better and the fights and political turmoil never end. 

The suckers for historical manga will also find it interesting

On all sides it deserves more love :33


----------



## The Faceless Man (Apr 17, 2014)

Hmm sounds close to kingdom. Will try.


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 17, 2014)

It's worth it!
You can find the chapters in every manga site, while untraslated ones can be found here

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.u17.com/comic/14325.html


----------



## Canuckgirl (Apr 17, 2014)

It's a beautiful story


----------



## Mizura (Apr 18, 2014)

There's already a thread for this by the way. ^^


----------



## legoffjacques (Apr 18, 2014)

Sorry I searched only for the chinese title :amazed


----------



## Morglay (May 12, 2014)

Wow... She became a bamf quick.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 15, 2014)

Pretty good series.
Sure it relays a bit on the power of fate, but still good.


----------



## Mizura (May 15, 2014)

Chang Ge was always quite skilled. Because she was sick for a while, she wasn't able to show her abilities. But, it's really interesting to see the context of why she learned how to fight.

lol, I'm not surprised she didn't recognize him. He looks like a friggin' Han now. xD

'Fate' is a pretty common notion in Chinese series, but it's far from being as rosy as something like 'destiny.' It's usually something that turns your life to crap.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 15, 2014)

Mizura said:


> Chang Ge was always quite skilled. Because she was sick for a while, she wasn't able to show her abilities. But, it's really interesting to see the context of why she learned how to fight.
> 
> lol, I'm not surprised she didn't recognize him. He looks like a friggin' Han now. xD
> 
> 'Fate' is a pretty common notion in Chinese series, but it's far from being as rosy as something like 'destiny.' It's usually something that turns your life to crap.



I agree she has great skills. 

The fate I was referring to, was the meeting with the General who died at the perfect time to give her some legendary badass soldiers and meeting that master swordsmen.
I mean he travels with a guy described as almost impossible to meet and he just happens to be looking for a female disciple.
Sure, there were badass women in China, but these meeting was just pure fate.
Luckily it was foreshadowed in the beginning, so no complaints from me.

Regarding Sun, I didn't recognize him and I read the series in one go. So no surprise there.
Mimi was also well developed and realistic for the time period.
That is a common problem with historical series, when there is so many characters, which display a modern view on women.
I like this one stays true to the period and still avoids making the women seem useless or weak.

Plus the raping and killing is acknowledged in the series, but still shown as a common thing.
There were no out of character moments, when Sun gives those orders.
Many lesser series would put Li in the role of a savior, which singlehandedly changes the Turk mindset.
Here they simply go, tough luck, this is the way of the world. The MC actually remains a logical being for once.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 12, 2014)

Not sure when the last chapter was posted, so here is the latest translationhapter 39 part II "Skills: Aplenty, Virtues: None." I am glad that she has grown up so much and realised that her goal was petty in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 13, 2014)

Yup, Chang Ge's character development is amazing. I like how the author is making her out to be a pretty well-rounded character: we've seen her strategical smarts, we've seen her combat abilities, and now she's gaining in wisdom as well.

I rather like how this series incorporates Chinese philosophy into the actions of the characters. I'm curious what she'll do next, though. As she said, the path Gong Sun chose was the hardest.

Hahahah, I love the excuse Sun came up with. Gambling scam indeed.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2015)

Chapter 40 part I+II Think this deserves a 2nd read through. As I have forgotten most of what happened.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 14, 2015)

Welp, caught up to this series pretty quickly. Great art and interesting characters. Definitely something if it can hold my ADHD addled brain.


----------



## Stannis (Jun 16, 2017)

Read manga Choukakou vol.006 ch.059 online in high quality

my ship has officially sailed


----------

